# Emeresed start up for utricularia graminifolia?



## Garuf (12 Oct 2009)

Just a quick question, has anyone tried or achieved the dry start up method while using Ultricularia Graminifolia? I know it's possible in principle and I know of two people who've done it but in both instances they're in america and have much much warmer climes than our own, will this affect it at all? I understand that it adapts much more easily when dry start up'd too, is this just that the plants healthier or is it something more scientific? 

Also, Does anyone know where I can get some? It appears to be entirely absent from all the usual supplies lists?


----------



## Jase (12 Oct 2009)

No idea about the first part Gareth- sorry

...but Aqua Essentials has it on their site http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=3003


----------



## Garuf (12 Oct 2009)

Thanks Jase. 

Here are the two examples I've seen both are US based though. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank- ... 5-a-3.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plant ... un-11.html


----------



## Dave Spencer (12 Oct 2009)

Provided your house is warm enough, I see no problems temperature wise. A lot of people with centrally heated houses in the UK don`t bother with heaters in their tanks.

Dave.


----------



## vauxhallmark (12 Oct 2009)

A heating cable would be ideal for this use! Put the thermostat in the dry substrate.


----------



## glenn (12 Oct 2009)

i had some in my propergator.
it died, probably from a combination of changing from a submerged form to emersed form + it being my 1st time trying to grow plants emersed so i probably done somthing wrong... 

EDIT: i got mine from TGM also.


----------



## Garuf (12 Oct 2009)

Oh, that fills me with hope that, Glenn!   
I won't be getting it from AE, I need two not 6 pots worth! Cheers for the cable tip, I don't actually own one but I reckon since my rooms always pretty toasty I'll get away with it. 

Would it be the usual cling film the top job do you think? What about misting? Would I have to do it everyday does anyone know?


----------



## dsandson (13 Oct 2009)

You could try here, on Fluidsensoronline's ebay page. Got some about a month back just to try out and its starting to grow, even with just easycarbo.

Dave


----------

